
Study: cookies used for ad targeting doesn't increase revenue for publishers - cfarm
https://www.wsj.com/articles/behavioral-ad-targeting-not-paying-off-for-publishers-study-suggests-11559167195
======
cfarm
This is the academic paper that is referenced in the article:
[https://weis2019.econinfosec.org/wp-
content/uploads/sites/6/...](https://weis2019.econinfosec.org/wp-
content/uploads/sites/6/2019/05/WEIS_2019_paper_38.pdf)

